# هيدروليكا الماء وكيفية حساب ضغوط الماء



## أباياسر (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم جميعا وأشكر الباش مهندس غسان مشرف المنتدى على هذا العمل الرائع والمفيد
أعمل في شركة بترول في مجال الأمن الصناعي ومكافحة الحرائق 
وأود أن أستفسر عن بعض المعلومات لزيادة محصلتي العلمية في هذا المجال
لقد قرأت في كتاب قيم بعنوان هندسة الوقاية من الحريق للواء محمد الظواهري عن هيدروليكا الماء وكيفية حساب ضغوط الماء وكيفية معرفة كمية الماء في خطوط الإطفاء عن طريق معادلة ولكنها بالبوصة والياردة والناتج يعرفنا كمية الماء بالجالون وبما ان هذه الوحدات غير مستخدمة في مصر فأردت أن أستفسر عن كيفية حساب كمية الماء داخل الخطوط مثلا خط قطرة 8 بوصة وطوله 30 متر أريد أن أحسب كمية الماء بداخله وكذلك مقدار الفقد الإحتكاكي للضغط والذي يجعل الضغط في أول الخط أعلى منه في آخره وهكذا
ويا حبذا لو أجد موضوعا في هذا المنتدى الغالي عن هندسة الإطفاء حيث أن المنتدى كله مركز على السلامة والبيئة والوقاية والتأمين ، هب أن حادث وقع لا قدر الله رغم كل الإحتياطات والتأمين والوقاية ؟ سنحتاج بالطبع إلى اللجوء إلى الإطفاء فهل سيكون الإطفاء عشوائي أم مدروس 
÷ذا ما أقصده ولأن الماء عنصر أساسي في أغلب عمليات الإطفاء فلابد إذا أن نتعرض له بشئ من التفصيل والدراسة .
وفقكم الله ووقاكم عذاب الحريق في الدنيا والآخرة
{هل يوجد موضوع عن السلامة والصحة الإيمانية وعن كيفية الوقاية والتأمين من خطر حريق الآخرة حريق جهنم والتي نار الدنيا جزء من 70 جزء منها كما أخبر المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم} ​


----------



## أباياسر (22 مايو 2009)

{{{{{{{{{أين الردود}}}}}}}}}​


----------



## علي الحميد (22 مايو 2009)

الأخ أباياسر

بداية لا اجد سبباً لقولك أنه لا يوجد اهتمام بالإطفاء في الموقع خاصة وأنك لو رفعت بصرك قليلاً لوجدت موضوع مثبت بعنوان 

"*علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء ... في سبيل موسوعه علمية متخصص"

لأخينا الحبيب قلب شجاع من الأردن وهو موضوع دسم يغني عن منتدى كامل... 

أما عن سؤالك عن كمية الماء ومقدار الفقد في الضغط فلاعلاقة لها بالإطفاء وهي مختصة بالهندسة الميكانيكية .. وعموماً كمية الماء يمكن حسابها بالرياضيات البسيطة ... مساحة الدائرة مضروبة في طول الأنبوب... 

8 بوصة = 20.3 سم (قطر الأنبوب) 

نصف القطر = 10.15 سم 

مساحة الدائرة = 3.14 × 10.15×10.15 = 323.65 سم مربع 

كمية الماء = 30 متر × 100 × 323.65 = 970964.18 سم مكعب = 0.97 متر مكعب = تقريباً 1 متر مكعب...

أما بخصوص مقدار الفاقد من الضغط فهذه معادلة معقدة تحتاج معلومات كثيرة مثل 

معدل خشونة الأنبوب ، كثافة السائل (ماء أو رغوة) ، لزوجة السائل (ماء أو رغوة) ، سرعة تدفق السائل في الأنبوب، الضغط الابتدائي....

عند إحضار كل هذه المعلومات يمكن حساب مقدار الفاقد ... وللأختصار يمكنك اللجوء لهذا الموقع لحساب الفاقد ...

http://www.efunda.com/formulae/fluids/calc_pipe_friction.cfm

نسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق...
*


----------



## أباياسر (22 مايو 2009)

أخي الحبيب المهندس/ علي السبيعي
بادئ ذي بدء أشكرك على مرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع وردك الوافي وأسلوب ردك الرقيق
أما بالنسبة للمهندس تامر القباعي (قلب شجاع من الأردن) فلقد مررت على موسوعته القيمة ودخلت إلى 
موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء 
*أول موقع عربي هندسي متخصص في علوم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء *ولكني للأسف لم أجد ما أريد بالتحديد 
أما عن بصري فلقد رفعته وتفحصت كامل المنتدى القيم​وبالنسبة لعلاقة كمية الماء ومقدار الفقد الإحتكاكي بالإطفاء فهي علاقة وطيدة سأبينها لك فيما بعد
وبالنسبة للرياضيات البسيطة فجزاك الله خيرا على تذكيرك لي بمساحة الدائرة ط نق2 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي الحميد (23 مايو 2009)

حياك الله أبا ياسر

أعلم أن الفقد في الضغط يعني أنك تحتاج لمضخة جوكي لتعويض الفاقد .. ولكن إجمالاً علم هندسة الموائع هو من اختصاص المهندسين الميكانيكيين وليس مهندسي السلامة وأنا أجبتك بحكم أصل التخصص ولذا لا تتعجب إن لم تجد من يجيب على أسئلتك هنا لأنك لا تجد التخصص المطلوب لإجابة الأسئلة التخصصية، ولذا أنصحك ان تتجه بالأسئلة هذه إلى تخصصها في أقسام المنتدى الأخرى...


----------



## أباياسر (23 مايو 2009)

أشكرك لاهتمامك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## 2009abu turki (15 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة موقعكم وتعاونكم يحببنا في الموقع


----------

